# Tool Restorations >  Haas Surface Grinder

## Andres E. Romero

Hello , my name is Andres and i live in Argentina , at the moment im restoring a Haas Surface Grinder , i will appreciate any info related to this German machine . will put some pics related as soon as posible . thanks in advance .

----------


## Andres E. Romero

The Haas surface grinder as i found , some modifications has been made on it.

----------

Seedtick (Nov 12, 2019)

----------


## Andres E. Romero

Still training how to put put the pics sorry

----------

Seedtick (Nov 12, 2019)

----------


## Andres E. Romero

More pics

----------

Seedtick (Nov 12, 2019)

----------

